# i want to gross moss Lol.



## dirtbomb (Nov 29, 2011)

hi yall, throughout the forum ive seen great pics of people's vivs and get jellous of the lush mosses grown. i understand mosses like some what stagnant air and good lighting. however how do yall do it with an internal fan. i have a fan in my viv for my orchids it basically stays on for 30 mins a day every hour and i just cant get much moss to grow. should i try the fan for 15 mins every hour?


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

It really depends on what moss you are using. If you use Java moss it is very easy. As long as it stays good and moist it will thrive. I have it in multiple places in my big tank (it has internal fans) and it grows in all of the places well. I also have some other types of moss that are a lot more picky. What I originally did was made a moss mix and put it in multiple places. Whichever moss is best suited for that location will grow.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Check out this helpful article on growing moss by Josh's Frogs:

Josh's Frogs How-To Guides » Blog Archive » Growing Moss Like A Boss


----------



## dirtbomb (Nov 29, 2011)

thanks guys, i know moss isnt the most important part or even a part of a dart frog vivarium but it sure does look nice lol. i tried to grow some java moss but it kept drying out. i guess i im going to take the advise to start a moss mix spread it around random parts and i think im going to set my fan timer on high for 15 minutes every hour.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Moss tends to prefer high light levels so the better the lighting the better chance of having good moss growth... I would also note that in the long run, moss (and the frogs) do better with some air circulation..... 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## AvRattler (Mar 15, 2013)

hey guys new member to the dendroboard  and came across this thread and im touching on the same subject (did not want to start a new thread if this is some what close). I have heard butter milk and blended up moss will make a moss cure you just paint it on and it grows is this true and is it ok to put in a dart tank?


----------



## SDRiding (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't think the buttermilk mixture is necessary in a viv, those recipes originated for growing moss outside. I did a moss mix and it took off fairly fast without anything but raw moss.


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

Yea just make your moss mix with water. I have had great success with multiple types of moss. All were just done with water in the mix.


----------



## AvRattler (Mar 15, 2013)

Sounds good thank you guys for the info i appreciate it


----------

